# IN MEMORY OF: Sun Lu-tang (1860-12/16/1933)



## Stickgrappler (Dec 19, 2014)

Didn't have a chance to post here earlier.

Sun Lu-tang, one of China's greatest martial artists, passed away 81 years ago on Dec 16, 1933. 

Posted an essay he wrote of his experiences training in the Internal Arts/Neijia in his memory.

Enjoy!


Sun Lu-tang My Personal Experience translated by Scott Meredith Stickgrappler s Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------

